# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Advance search

## league_of_ordinary_men

There's something wrong with the advance search, there's two errors on lines 261 Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupMessage::getLoadQuery and 337 Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupDiscussion::getLoadQuery.

----------


## Dave A

Did some tinkering and managed to reproduce the problem. Thanks for the heads up.

Fortunately it seems only Group discussion items are affected (by being omitted from the search results). Everything else seems to work just fine.

I'll pass it onto vBulletin to resolve in their next update (if they're not aware of the bug already).

----------


## Basment Dweller

I'm still getting this problem (search failing), the following text is appearing at the top of the forum after attempting a search:


Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupMessage::getLoadQuery() should be compatible with that of vB_Model::getLoadQuery() in ..../packages/vbforum/item/socialgroupmessage.php on line 261

Warning: Declaration of vBForum_Item_SocialGroupDiscussion::getLoadQuery() should be compatible with that of vB_Model::getLoadQuery() in ..../packages/vbforum/item/socialgroupdiscussion.php on line 337

----------


## AndyD

It's a known vbulletin issue. Nothing to worry about it's just displaying/parsing php error messages that are normally only written into logs.

----------

